# 025 Stihl chainsaw service manual



## Georgia Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

Would anyone happen to have a service/repair manual for a 025 Stihl chainsaw? I've found a used non running unit that I hope to repair and use on the farm here. The seller says it needs a coil. We shall see....from what I have heard these saws are worth repairing. I will be glad to abandon those pitiful Poulans. Thank you.


----------



## tree md (Aug 5, 2010)

You might want to post in the chainsaw forum as well. Prolly get a lot more traffic there on your inquiry. I might have an old one in the shop. Lemme check and see tomorrow. I haven't owned one in about 12 years but I am a pretty bad packrat about stuff like that.

Welcome to AS


----------



## stihlman32 (Aug 5, 2010)

Post in the Beg for Manuals Thread in the Chainsaw Forum. You'll get it pretty quickly.


----------

